# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Angry Fighting Dreams

## bonthan

I've had a many non-lucids where a DC pisses me off so much that I wanted to beat the shit out of him but I hit like a bitch and the DC just stood there. 

Also last time I dreamed that I was a badass bully and I taunted this kid, he was like 2 feet shorter than me and for some reason I just hated him so much, then we fought but he kicked my ass. I hate it when things like that happen.

----------


## Hollings

> I've had a many non-lucids where a DC pisses me off so much that I wanted to beat the shit out of him but I hit like a bitch and the DC just stood there. 
> 
> Also last time I dreamed that I was a badass bully and I taunted this kid, he was like 2 feet shorter than me and for some reason I just hated him so much, then we fought but he kicked my ass. I hate it when things like that happen.



Haha, sounds like fun. For the kid being bullied...

----------


## bonthan

::embarrassed::

----------


## TempletonEsquire

You are thinking with your body.  Since your body is trying hard to stay still due to sleep paralysis, your actions are censored by your dreams because otherwise you'd wake yourself up.

Also I think this is what I call The Law of Intent.  Whatever you intend to do in a dream, via brute force, you can't.  If you are lucid then you may be able to get beyond the law, but without it a dream will always go against your direct intentions intelligently.

----------


## CeDeR

> You are thinking with your body.  Since your body is trying hard to stay still due to sleep paralysis, your actions are censored by your dreams because otherwise you'd wake yourself up.
> 
> Also I think this is what I call The Law of Intent.  Whatever you intend to do in a dream, via brute force, you can't.  If you are lucid then you may be able to get beyond the law, but without it a dream will always go against your direct intentions intelligently.



It happens to me a lot, when im not lucid in my dreams i cant run fast or hit hard...It sux
BTW Law of intent sounds like something from Carlos Castaneda...

----------


## Liz

If you are playing a lot of violent video games, you will have frequent violent dreams. Fighting in dreams is symbolic of aggression/ disagreement/ struggle/ anger related to something or someone. The next time you have one of these dreams, think back to recent occurrences where you had the previously listed emotions.  It is possible that you may also be fighting with something or someone from past traumatic memories.  Ask yourself who or what you are currently fighting in your life. If you cant find an answer, search your past traumatic memories.  Then you will know the meaning of why you lose these fights.  Once you solve the question of who or what the DC is, mentally work on why you feel powerless/ inferior to this DC (whoever or whatever). Forgive yourself for not being able to fight impossible-to-win fights (you cant kick your demanding grandpas arse/ you cant stop global warming/ your boss insults you but you cant insult him back/ you had limited knowledge on some subject and a wiser person insulted you and etc.....).  Then your subconscious may stop forcing you to lose fights.

----------


## Glaw

I often have dreams about me beating up someone I dislike. Except yes, they just stand there, and it's really quite difficult to do, like trying to clap your hands quickly underwater. This happened to me for months after my ex left me, and happens now with an ex-friend of mine.

----------

